# Show me your vintage tires.



## Mr. Kool (Mar 18, 2015)

As a vintage tire addict I would like to see as much as possible bike tires. 
What do you think?

Please name them if you can. 

Here is one of mine. Not the oldest I have but right now don't have other pics. 





Davis deluxe from early 60s.


----------



## Mr. Kool (Mar 20, 2015)

No tires?
Thought it was a good idea... well, at least for me. 

Found another pic of my muscle tire. 





Please keep them coming.


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 20, 2015)

*BOA- G tires  size 26" x 3.45" creme color
*




*Scwhalbe "Fat Franks" size 26 x 2.35 " red/whitewalls
*

*
*


----------



## Mr. Kool (Mar 20, 2015)

Thank you but...would like to see real antique tires.


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 20, 2015)

Mr. Kool said:


> Thank you but...would like to see real antique tires.





I only have one pair of tires from the 1920s. Several from the 30s -40s.
But they are in the storage shed & it's too cold to go out right now. Sorry !


----------



## mickeyc (Mar 20, 2015)

*Schwinn Westwinds*







Manufactured second quarter of 1963.

Mike


----------



## dfa242 (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## pedal_junky (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## mike j (Mar 20, 2015)

Wow, those are some pretty spectacular tires Dean, now I'm into them too. One of my few...


----------



## pedal_junky (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## mike j (Mar 20, 2015)

Like that rim.


----------



## Mr. Kool (Mar 20, 2015)

I love that!!!!

Keep them coming!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 17, 2016)

Was going to start a thread about vintage tires, but might as well just bump this one up. Show us your vintage tires &(If possible) the bike they were original equipment to!

Western Whipcord Giant, OEM on a '39 Shelby built Western Flyer


----------



## brwstrmgmt (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## BASHER76 (Feb 17, 2016)

I don't know what happened here, but this was on the front of my 1935 Wards Hawthorne.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 17, 2016)

Red rubber does not usually age well......


----------



## catfish (Feb 17, 2016)

I got these.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 17, 2016)

bricycle said:


> Red rubber does not usually age well......




Original tire tube


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 17, 2016)

These were probably the rarest pre war balloon tires I've owned. They were Captain Midnight tires sold thru Skelly Oil.

They debuted on 12-14-1939 and were sold as a premium for the Captain Midnight radio show which was sponsored by Skelly Oil. Ovaltine took over sponsorship of the show in March 1940 so these tires were only available for a short time.
They were sold with orange inner tubes in an orange box with the Captain Midnight logo. 
The tubes in mine were shot but were marked Pharis Tire Co. who probably also made the tires for Skelly Oil.


----------



## CWCMAN (Feb 17, 2016)

These Continentals are on my 36 Rollfast Sport Motobike Deluxe. Since the bike is in such nice original condition, I believe them to be original to the bike.


----------



## ohdeebee (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## redline1968 (Feb 17, 2016)

1890's pair they are still soft and they still hold air and us checker ww. pair


----------



## morton (Feb 18, 2016)

On my 48 Columbia


----------



## CWCMAN (Feb 18, 2016)

Hummmm. What happened to my pics in post #20

They were present yesterday????


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 18, 2016)

Still there for me...


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 18, 2016)

Some crispy checkered WW U.S. Giant Chain Treads.




Came on this lady, still waiting in line for a refurb.


----------



## rocketman (Feb 18, 2016)

Another good year on a Goodyear, and mated to my Mead.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Feb 20, 2016)

The one hanging outside my garage..Part of my bikesnbuses "sign"...


----------



## jd56 (Feb 21, 2016)

28" clincher. ...



Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Squiggle Dog (Feb 22, 2016)

Rollin' on 16s!


 

Original 1940s Wards Riverside Mate Air Cushion whitewall tires, soon to be retired and replaced with John's US Royal Chain Treads:


 


 


 

My Schwinn Cruiser 3 with the original Schwinn Typhoon Cord whitewalls:


----------



## incajoe (Feb 23, 2016)

Original tires on my 1949 Firestone Super Cruiser.


----------



## corbettclassics (Feb 23, 2016)

Here's a rare one you don't see very often ::>


----------



## Nashman (Dec 20, 2016)

Great stuff. I've put lots of old rubber up on the site if you want to see my posts and albums. These tires of mine have come and gone, but the obsession isn't totally dead, but lets say I'm "tired"........Ha! ( more like my bank account is tired. and worn out..)


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## nycet3 (Dec 20, 2016)

In the world of vintage bmx collecting these are pretty much hen's teeth. A set of "fat/skinny" NTKK snakebelly blackwalls.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 20, 2016)

BASHER76 said:


> I don't know what happened here, but this was on the front of my 1935 Wards Hawthorne.View attachment 286685 View attachment 286684




...the original "Knobby"!!! :eek:


----------



## 39zep (Dec 20, 2016)

U.S. Giant Chain Thread. WW Checker board sidewall. 
BF Goodrich Silvertowns WW
Wards Riverside Mate WW
U.S. Giant Chain Thread BW
Checker board sidewall. 
Carlisle Lightning Thread BW
"Snake Belly" sidewall.


----------



## Nashman (Dec 20, 2016)

Wasn't it nice when "rubber" was actually "rubber" and you can sure tell what lasts the test of time. Great pictures, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 20, 2016)

Ooooooohhhh I like them Checkerboard sidewalls! Perfect for an Imperial!


----------



## catfish (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## dfa242 (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## rollfaster (Dec 20, 2016)

Sears Allstate War tires on my 42 Elgin.


----------



## fboggs1986 (Dec 20, 2016)

Love me some vintage tires!
Frank
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John G04 (Dec 20, 2016)

Bfgoodrich and Hamburg 24 inch tires


----------



## cds2323 (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## bricycle (Dec 20, 2016)

tires-a-go-go....


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## gtflyte (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Nashman (Dec 20, 2016)

I'm so old...has this tire thing gone "rapid.. postal..micro-biolical... rambid, poisen ivy.. super calli fraexpdalistic expedalidotioussgoodyear?" Oh well, good clean fun. ( Old people will semi recognize Mary "Carlisle" Poppins in that quote.....)


----------



## Fltwd57 (Dec 21, 2016)

Postwar Allstates, sidewalls ribbed for pleasure..


----------



## Nashman (Dec 21, 2016)

I always wanted a set of those...never could buy 'em. Don't need them now. What I DO need is:

*Vintage Michigan Safety Tread w/w 26'' tires(or Conti's)*
I am looking for singles, or a set of vintage 26 x 2.125 w/w Michigan Safety Treads ( made in West Germany) in rideable excellent used or NOS condition. Continentals would do as well, as they are almost identical. I'm a Canuck. Most Americans prefer made in U.S.A. rubber on their rides. I've had dozens of sets of vintage rubber over 30 years ( most made in U.S.A.) but this is my quest currently. Cheers!

Tires michigan safety tread , Continental Prima extra, West Germany union cycle quality 

my email is nsuser@shaw.ca or rmclenaghan@shaw.ca


----------



## bricycle (Dec 21, 2016)

Nashman said:


> I always wanted a set of those...never could buy 'em. Don't need them now. What I DO need is:
> 
> *Vintage Michigan Safety Tread w/w 26'' tires(or Conti's)*
> I am looking for singles, or a set of vintage 26 x 2.125 w/w Michigan Safety Treads ( made in West Germany) in rideable excellent used or NOS condition. Continentals would do as well, as they are almost identical. I'm a Canuck. Most Americans prefer made in U.S.A. rubber on their rides. I've had dozens of sets of vintage rubber over 30 years ( most made in U.S.A.) but this is my quest currently. Cheers!
> ...




those look more like 3"


----------



## Nashman (Dec 21, 2016)

They are FAT, that's the attraction... plus superb quality, just like any rubber from that era.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Rambler (Dec 21, 2016)

Wards Riverside Mate 28" Single Tube


----------



## Crazy8 (Dec 21, 2016)

Uniroyal Knobby with hairs.


----------



## gtflyte (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Nashman (Dec 21, 2016)

Rambler said:


> Wards Riverside Mate 28" Single Tube


----------



## Nashman (Dec 21, 2016)

minty and RARE....nice...


----------



## Nashman (Dec 21, 2016)

Very nice CCM Balloon... and tires...


----------



## Nashman (Dec 21, 2016)

CWCMAN said:


> These Continentals are on my 36 Rollfast Sport Motobike Deluxe. Since the bike is in such nice original condition, I believe them to be original to the bike.View attachment 286791 View attachment 286792



 VERY nice. I'm running a set on my '47 Rolly...


----------



## Nashman (Dec 21, 2016)

OOPS...Actually mine are Michigan Safety Treads, almost the exact same as Conti's. I'm looking for 26" whitewalls either brand. I had w/w Conti's on my Elgin Twin bar.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Dec 21, 2016)

.


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Dec 21, 2016)

DAVIS DELUXE ON A 1958 WESTERN FLYER 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cds2323 (Dec 21, 2016)

Davis Deluxe Thorn resistant  studded tires.


----------



## cds2323 (Dec 21, 2016)

Excelsior Rubber Works Chicago. Red sidewall with black treads on a circa 1920 Excelsior.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Dec 22, 2016)

Here is my tire displays ...


----------



## Nashman (Dec 22, 2016)

Nice racks, tires, shop...


----------



## Fltwd57 (Dec 22, 2016)

Here's a super cool advertising piece for U.S. Royal Rider tires...


----------



## gtflyte (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## mrg (Dec 24, 2016)

WARDS Supreme on my 40 Hawthorn All American


----------



## SHO2010 (Dec 24, 2016)

Goodyear tires off my 1954 Schwinn Jaguar.


----------



## Nashman (Dec 24, 2016)

gtflyte said:


> View attachment 399524
> View attachment 399546
> View attachment 399544
> View attachment 399684





gtflyte said:


> View attachment 399524
> View attachment 399546
> View attachment 399544
> View attachment 399684





gtflyte said:


> View attachment 399524
> View attachment 399546
> View attachment 399544
> View attachment 399684





gtflyte said:


> View attachment 399524
> View attachment 399546
> View attachment 399544
> View attachment 399684



 Amazing CCM Balloon, cool Dunlops, and a 3spd S/A...NICE....


----------



## cds2323 (Dec 27, 2016)

One of my prewar Goodyear All Weather G3s. Part of the tread has an area that looks like melted goo running underneath.


----------



## Nashman (Dec 27, 2016)

hot lava....


----------



## gtflyte (Dec 28, 2016)

OG Dunlop Bicycle Tire Poster


----------



## ccmerz (Dec 28, 2016)

The elusive German 



 Continental WW in NOS form


----------



## Kramai88 (Dec 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matthew Johnson (Jan 8, 2017)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> Here is my tire displays ...View attachment 399897 View attachment 399898 View attachment 399899



Hello


cds2323 said:


> Davis Deluxe Thorn resistant  studded tires.View attachment 399662 View attachment 399664




Hello from Las Vegas ...

My pre war Shelby SafeTBike had Davis Deluxe black wall tires.
Are these available?
If so, please enlighten me.

Thanks

Matt


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jan 8, 2017)

Vitalic balloon, pretty rare!


----------



## Nashman (Jan 8, 2017)

ccmerz said:


> The elusive German View attachment 402131View attachment 402132 Continental WW in NOS form



Any interest in selling these?


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jan 8, 2017)

Continental Extra Prima Cord - Made in Germany.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jan 8, 2017)

Gillette Road Racer NOS wheel setup.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jan 8, 2017)

NOS Gillette Ambassador tires.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jan 8, 2017)

NOS Yorks on relaced NOS Lobdell wood rims.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jan 8, 2017)

NOS Harper on old rim.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jan 8, 2017)

NOS set of Goodyear tires.


----------



## Matthew Johnson (Jan 8, 2017)

Wow ...

Wood rims ... beautiful !!
Are these replicas ?
From what bicycle ?



QUOTE="bentwoody66, post: 671396, member: 1589"]




Vitalic balloon, pretty rare![/QUOTE]


Bikermaniac said:


> NOS Yorks on relaced NOS Lobdell wood rims.
> 
> View attachment 407101 View attachment 407102 View attachment 407103 View attachment 407104View attachment 407105





Bikermaniac said:


> Gillette Road Racer NOS wheel setup.
> 
> View attachment 407093View attachment 407094 View attachment 407095 View attachment 407096


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jan 8, 2017)

Matthew Johnson said:


> Wow ...
> 
> Wood rims ... beautiful !!
> Are these replicas ?
> ...



[/QUOTE]


Wood rims are originals made by Lobdell. They were used on many bicycles.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jan 9, 2017)

The Vitalic are original, used on Iver Johnson balloon tire bikes. Thanks to cabe member Ivrjhnsn for the opportunity to own these.


----------



## Nashman (Jan 9, 2017)

Bikermaniac said:


> NOS set of Goodyear tires.
> 
> View attachment 407111 View attachment 407112View attachment 407113 View attachment 407115



so cool and rare as hens teeth.....


----------



## Nashman (Jan 9, 2017)

Bikermaniac said:


> NOS Yorks on relaced NOS Lobdell wood rims.
> 
> View attachment 407101 View attachment 407102 View attachment 407103 View attachment 407104View attachment 407105



gorgeous.....


----------



## Nashman (Jan 9, 2017)

Bikermaniac said:


> NOS Gillette Ambassador tires.
> 
> View attachment 407097View attachment 407098View attachment 407099View attachment 407100



I have 1 nos 24" Gillette....


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 9, 2017)

Goodyear Deluxe Rib white walls. These were original equipment on post war Columbia Superbs. Buyer of my Five Star didn't want them so coming soon to a swap near you! V/r Shawn


----------



## Nashman (Jan 9, 2017)

Thanks for the post...  Nice.....Someone will be lucky to get those. I had one...ONCE......lol..... sold, but I didn't need it...so.....


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jan 9, 2017)

DOES ANYONE HAVE A SCHWINN TIRE 'MONSOON' THAT WAS ON THE
FIRST 1953 JAGUAR?


----------



## Kato (Jan 9, 2017)

I don't think these are quite rideable........


----------

